# TCCC PreTest



## txpj007 (Sep 18, 2009)

anybody got a good link or source for a pretest for TCCC?  ive seen the pretest a couple times before at courses but now that im trying to cross-tx some guys on medical stuff i cant seem to find it anywhere.  im already aware of the NAEMT link for TCCC...that sight is the standard btw as far as updates from the COTCCC.  They have everything you need to teach a class on there...EXCEPT the damn pretest


----------



## TOML1943 (Sep 21, 2009)

*TCCC stuff*

PM me or give me a call.

I've got some info on the TCCC stuff your looking for.


----------



## txpj007 (Sep 24, 2009)

FYI...

in the future for anyone looking for info on the pretest used in conjunction with the NAEMT TCCC dont bother.  spoke with Frank Butler via email and hes direct quote was this "Not having the test on the site was intentional. Several of the service schoolhouses have emphasized the need NOT to post the test on the internet, so you will need to make up your own test for the classes."

they did a good job of scrubbin the net because it seems like the last time i remember seeing the pretest on the source was right around the time the "official" site came online.  anyways putting that out there so maybe itll save someone else the headache.


----------

